# Moving to Dubai



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, just got a few questions. I am moving to Dubai with my wife and my son in June and like to know the following please:
one of us has a job secured the other is looking .

- If we get an apartment, is utility included in the rent or at least part of it. if not on average what do we expect to pay for a 2 bedroom 1500-2000 sq size apartment?

- How can we finance a car? is it like US as 5 years loan term? how are the rates?
I am assuming since they drive like crazy, the insurance is really high. 

- How bad the traffic are now with the metro opened a while ago.

I appreciate your help with these questions.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

No, utilities not included, these have to be paid to DEWA directly. Some buildings include the air con charges, but this is not standard. Rent will largely depend on the area. Pick an area and search Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com

Yes you can finance a new or almost new car up to 5 years, the car dealership will have people from both banks and insurance companies there and ready to attack. You should get quotations from different banks and insurance companies before you commit. You'll need to present 2 months of payslips. Insurance is not cheap but not ridiculously expensive either.

Traffic is not THAT bad... metro can get crowded at peaktimes. Is a nice metro.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, utilities not included, these have to be paid to DEWA directly. Some buildings include the air con charges, but this is not standard. Rent will largely depend on the area. Pick an area and search Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com
> 
> ...


Thanks dizzy


----------



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello! that is great info! just wondering... how's the metro? I heard it is not really recommended ? neither buses?

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

exguy said:


> Hello! that is great info! just wondering... how's the metro? I heard it is not really recommended ? neither buses?
> 
> Thanks


Who told you that?? The metro is brilliant. New and clean and modern, gets crowded at peak times but which one doesn't? Same with the buses from what I've heard. I have a car so I've only used the metro a few occasions but I was very impressed, I think is great.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Do u have any idea that when the jebel Ali station will be ready to operate?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't think even the authorities have any idea. The stations have been finished for about a year. I think they know that the system won't be able to handle the capacity if the Jebel Ali stations open.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Who told you that?? The metro is brilliant. New and clean and modern, gets crowded at peak times but which one doesn't? Same with the buses from what I've heard. I have a car so I've only used the metro a few occasions but I was very impressed, I think is great.


Metro is brilliant if you just want to travel a few stops and those stops are near where you are going. More than a few stops figure on a very long journey eg Marina to DIFC would be 35-40 minutes compared to 15-20 minutes by car/cab. Metro stops at very little station along the way. If you factor in walking at each end it's hard to justify when cabs are so cheap. Some places like Dubai Mall (despitemthe station bng named "Dubai Mall") aren't next to the station so you need to take a shuttle bus. 

Metro is good for Bur Dubai/Deira but wasn't properly thought out fir "new Dubai" Wo it's often not a viable option there.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Metro is good for Bur Dubai/Deira but wasn't properly thought out fir "new Dubai" Wo it's often not a viable option there.


I completely agree with you. I've used the metro once and I would not get on it ever again...not even if you paid me! Horrendous experience! Feeder buses were nowhere to be seen and I ended up walking in the baking sun! I was looking at cars so by the time I got to the car dealership, I was absolutely baked! Thought I would walk to the next station - could see it but could not get to it! I eventually just got a taxi, which is what I should have done in the first place!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

anoush333m said:


> Hello everyone, just got a few questions. I am moving to Dubai with my wife and my son in June and like to know the following please:
> one of us has a job secured the other is looking .
> 
> - If we get an apartment, is utility included in the rent or at least part of it. if not on average what do we expect to pay for a 2 bedroom 1500-2000 sq size apartment?
> ...


We have new bldg 1bedroom apartment/flat (1000sqm) in good area of Deira... We have it since August 2010. It cost us 55000AED a year.. Utilities not included but the building has good facilities such as swimming pool, gym and sauna for guys and one for girls too. But i saw the ads that the rent are low now adays...

You can take a car loan and interest depends on the bank. "Below is an excerpt from a bank" it might be helpful..

Personal Loan

Get what you need now.

OverviewEligibilityFees & ChargesDocumentationBe covered for your lifetime. Borrow Interest rate from Repayment period Loan buy-out facility 
Up to AED 250,000 6.99% p.a From 6 to 60 months Yes 

Here's what you get:

Competitive interest rates - starting from 6.99% p.a
Minimum balance waiver - automatically get an HSBC Current Account with no minimum balance requirement for the duration of your loan.
High Loan Amounts - depending on your circumstances, you can borrow up to AED 250,000.
More great benefits:

Credit Life Protection - In case of an unfortunate event of loss of life, all loan amounts up to AED 250,000 will be covered completely
Instalment Deferment Option - defer your monthly instalment up to 2 times a year
Attractive Pricing Discount for Premier and Advance customers*
Minimum Balance Waiver - for the duration of the loan
Plus:

Minimal paperwork - to make your loan application process as straightforward as possible.


For me living inside deira... traffic is awful near clock tower when it is rush hour otherwise i love my area 

Hope this helps


----------



## anoush333m (Jan 18, 2011)

Hassli said:


> We have new bldg 1bedroom apartment/flat (1000sqm) in good area of Deira... We have it since August 2010. It cost us 55000AED a year.. Utilities not included but the building has good facilities such as swimming pool, gym and sauna for guys and one for girls too. But i saw the ads that the rent are low now adays...
> 
> You can take a car loan and interest depends on the bank. "Below is an excerpt from a bank" it might be helpful..
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your reply...this was very helpfull.


----------

